# Oakland: 14th Amendment's "Equal Protection of the Laws" Is Suspended for the Duration



## Gdjjr (Mar 30, 2021)

For the duration of what, you might ask…

Until white people stop earning more money than black people, stupid. Or until 2619, whichever comes last.

*From the Associated Press:*




So much for abiding by the rules-


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2021)

What rules are those?


----------



## White 6 (Mar 30, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> For the duration of what, you might ask…
> 
> Until white people stop earning more money than black people, stupid. Or until 2619, whichever comes last.
> 
> ...


The idiots do not realize the effects of what they are asking for, nor do the ones carrying the water to give it.


----------



## Vrenn (Mar 30, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> For the duration of what, you might ask…
> 
> Until white people stop earning more money than black people, stupid. Or until 2619, whichever comes last.
> 
> ...



It's lead balloon time on this one.  With Poverty as high as it is, there is no way that America could afford to continue doing this over a long stretch.  But they could be taking those funds and using them to elevate the communities for better jobs, housing and services.  But you would find that too "Socialistic" as  well.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2021)

from the article



> SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) — The mayor of Oakland, California, on Tuesday announced a privately funded program that will give low-income families of color $500 per month with no rules on how they can spend it.
> 
> The program is the latest experiment with a “guaranteed income,” an idea that giving poor people a set amount of money each month helps ease the stresses of poverty that often lead to poor health while hindering their ability to find full-time work.





> Oakland’s project is significant because it is one of the largest efforts in the U.S. so far, targeting up to 600 families. And it is the first program to limit participation strictly to Black, Indigenous and people of color communities.
> 
> The reason: White households in Oakland on average make about three times as much annually than black households, according to the Oakland Equity Index.



What a bunch of discrimination against white people stuck in poverty.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2021)

This is privately funded no public funds are being used.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2021)

So again, how does the 14th apply to this activity?


----------



## Vrenn (Mar 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> So again, how does the 14th apply to this activity?



It doesn't.


----------



## Gdjjr (Mar 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> So again, how does the 14th apply to this activity?


Equal protection- _under the law_- so, we have an excellent example of not so- intentionally? Who can say. The results are what they are- discriminatory based on income- 

What many, if not most, fail to take into account about law is; laws are meant to punish for criminal activity- making an activity illegal makes more criminals- a vicious circle- for what?


----------



## Gdjjr (Mar 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> This is privately funded no public funds are being used.


Yet-


----------



## Gdjjr (Mar 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> What rules are those?


The Federal constitution, counselor.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> What rules are those?



The Constitution.

None of you Nazi vermin have read it, yet you still fight to destroy it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

Vrenn said:


> It's lead balloon time on this one.  With Poverty as high as it is, there is no way that America could afford to continue doing this over a long stretch.  But they could be taking those funds and using them to elevate the communities for better jobs, housing and services.  But you would find that too "Socialistic" as  well.



But you totally agree with race based benefits, right Herr Vrenn? Whites must PAY for the crime of their skin.

Uber Alles Democrat


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

Michelle420 said:


> from the article
> 
> 
> 
> ...



democrats claim that whites are subhuman.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Michelle420 said:
> 
> 
> > from the article
> ...



It's really bad that nobody is seeing what's happening. I've worked in government as an eligibility specialist a few years back. This is total discrimination based on race under the guise that race is the primer to low income when it's more about classism. I've come across many white people at the poverty level as well usually a single parent with dependant kids. So those people get nothing because they are white>?


----------



## Vrenn (Mar 30, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vrenn said:
> 
> 
> > It's lead balloon time on this one.  With Poverty as high as it is, there is no way that America could afford to continue doing this over a long stretch.  But they could be taking those funds and using them to elevate the communities for better jobs, housing and services.  But you would find that too "Socialistic" as  well.
> ...



Try again.  This time, don't be an ass.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 30, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> For the duration of what, you might ask…
> 
> Until white people stop earning more money than black people, stupid. Or until 2619, whichever comes last.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > So again, how does the 14th apply to this activity?
> ...



It's not a law.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > So again, how does the 14th apply to this activity?
> ...


This is a privately funded activity, it ain't doing shit against you that doesn't happen on a daily basis somewhere in the world between rich people.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2021)

Michelle420 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Michelle420 said:
> ...


Aren't you glad that the govt. gives equally compared to private operations?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > What rules are those?
> ...


The Constitution doesn't say a damn thing about a privately funded payment scheme.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Michelle420 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Why is the Mayor involved at all then and endorsing it, who is paying for it?? Are you glad moon I am not? 

If private organizations can discriminate based on race then can they discriminate about other things they want to exclude as well. No, I don't think it's k to do based on just the color of skin. It's what democrats supposedly are against.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I read it and quoted it. DO you support private organizations excluding people based on the color of their skin?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Michelle420 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Michelle420 said:
> ...



The thing about private property and freedom is....the owners can give it away to whomever they choose.


----------



## Jets (Mar 30, 2021)

Here is the problem when doing something along these lines.

The first private group that suggests setting up a guaranteed income for whites only is not going to get the same leeway...

jmo


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

Vrenn said:


> Try again.  This time, don't be an ass.



I hear democrats whine when I point out that the democrats are just the Nazi party. 

But time an time again, the party, the Reich, proves that they are just Hitler's regime transplanted to the 21st century,

This is yet another example.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> The thing about private property and freedom is....the owners can give it away to whomever they choose.



Oh, so the Mayor of Oakland is just a private citizen with no ties to government. 

You Nazis sure are smart...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> It's not a law.



Government policy carried out by the Mayor, the chief executive of the city government.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> This is a privately funded activity, it ain't doing shit against you that doesn't happen on a daily basis somewhere in the world between rich people.



You have no problem with the GOVERNMENT - the MAYOR engaging in systematic racism, I mean it's only against whites, and whites aren't really human, right?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > The thing about private property and freedom is....the owners can give it away to whomever they choose.
> ...



Neo Fascists Trumpests oppose private property and freedom.

The "Oakland Resilient Families" program has so far raised $6.75 million from private donors including Blue Meridian Partners, a national philanthropy group. To be eligible, individuals must have at least one child under the age 18 and an income that is at or below 50% of the area median income — about $59,000 per year for a family of three.

Half the spots are reserved for people who earn less than 138% of the federal poverty level, or about $30,000 per year for a family of three. Participants will be randomly selected from a pool of applicants who meet the eligibility requirements.









						Oakland to give low-income residents $500 a month, no strings attached
					

Only people of color in the California city are eligible to receive the basic income, which they can spend however they see fit.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




Oakland's project is significant because it is one of the largest efforts in the U.S. so far, targeting up to 600 families. And it is the first program to limit participation strictly to Black, Indigenous and people of color communities.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Aren't you glad that the govt. gives equally compared to private operations?



So the city of Oakland is a "private operation?"


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a law.
> ...



Fascism promotes the "Successful image of State".  Can't have a privately funded programs helping the poor.  They'll just deny the poor colored underclass exists at all.

The mayor of Oakland, California, on Tuesday announced a privately funded program that will give low-income families of color in the city $500 per month with no rules on how they can spend it.

The program is the latest experiment with a "guaranteed income," the idea that giving low-income individuals a regular, monthly stipend helps ease the stresses of poverty and results in better health and upward economic mobility.   









						Oakland to give low-income residents $500 a month, no strings attached
					

Only people of color in the California city are eligible to receive the basic income, which they can spend however they see fit.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




The idea of a guaranteed income dates to the 18th century. The U.S. government experimented with free money in the 1960s and 1970s when Republicans Donald Rumsfeld, later a defense secretary, and Dick Cheney, the future vice president, oversaw four programs across the country during the Nixon administration.

Analyses of the programs found that the money did not stop people from working, leading Nixon to recommend expanding the program. But the proposal never made it through Congress.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



So the Mayor of Oakland is overseeing a private operation?

Lie much?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



"Privately funded" but administered by the city.

Look, I know that you are a racist and promote discrimination by skin color, both by private and governmental groups. Still, the involvement of the city does violate Title VII and the 14th Amendment.

I know that you seek to promote bigotry and racial hatred in the war your Reich wages on Der Juden, the whites, but this one might be a bit hard for you Nazis to get away with.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



What DOES the Mayor of Oakland do, anyway?

I guess works in the private sector... According to you Nazis.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> The thing about private property and freedom is....the owners can give it away to whomever they choose.



democrats gunna be racists, it's your natre.

And the city of Oakland is directly involved in this racism.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Stupid much?

" The mayor of Oakland, California, on Tuesday *announced* a privately funded program...."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Stupid much?
> 
> " The mayor of Oakland, California, on Tuesday *announced* a privately funded program...."



That means the GOVERNMENT of the City of Oakland is involved.

You may be a racist, you clearly are a bigot, but you're not real bright.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > The thing about private property and freedom is....the owners can give it away to whomever they choose.
> ...



Yep nothin says I'm a racist more than giving families of color 9K over 18 months to spend as they will.  

Shirley, everybody see's that huh?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Yep nothin says I'm a racist more than giving families of color 9K over 18 months to spend as they will.
> 
> Shirley, everybody see's that huh?



You do grasp that treating people based on the color of their skin is the actual definition of racism, right Herr Boo?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid much?
> ...



Well Oakland is in California too so doesn't that mean the whole state government is to blame?  Also California is part of the USA.  How can the Biden Administration do this?

Or, the Mayor just announced it, not the City Council. 

It's a good thing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Irrelevant.

The city is engaged in institutional racism - which you fully support.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Yep nothin says I'm a racist more than giving families of color 9K over 18 months to spend as they will.
> ...



No, the actual definition of racism is not that.









						Definition of RACISM
					

a belief that race is a fundamental determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race; also : behavior or attitudes that reflect and foster this belief : racial discrimination or prejudice… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 30, 2021)

If Oakland isn't chastened in federal court over this that it's time to resume whites-only schools.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...





The definition you post supports my statement and refutes you.

{ also *: *behavior or attitudes that reflect and foster this belief *: *racial discrimination or prejudice }

You Nazis are TOO precious - in that evil, murderous, anti-social way of yours..


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The definition you post supports my statement and refutes you.
> 
> { also *: *behavior or attitudes that reflect and foster this belief *: *racial discrimination or prejudice }



You really believe that. Hahaha.  *Discrimination or **prejudice* is the behavior or attitudes that reflect and fosters* the belief *  that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race.  Not that discrimination or prejudice are what defines racism.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The definition you post supports my statement and refutes you.
> ...



You mean like DISCRIMINATION in the administering of aid by the city based on skin color.

You were defeated pages ago and now are just making a fool of yourself.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 30, 2021)

Whites should evacuate Oakland.  With this much extra income the drug dealers will have record sales.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 30, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Like a little boy who picks up the downed ball, pretending it was fumbled, then races to the goal line, spikes the ball and screams "Touchdown"!

You can't even discern a Webster's definition.


----------



## Vrenn (Mar 30, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Try again.  This time, don't be an ass.
> ...



So much for being nice.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 30, 2021)

Giving people money for doing nothing only exacerbates their situation. Give them opportunities to earn, not a hammock to lounge upon.


----------



## Gdjjr (Mar 30, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> This is a privately funded activity, it ain't doing shit against you that doesn't happen on a daily basis somewhere in the world between rich people.


equal protection under the law- no caveat.


----------



## Vrenn (Mar 30, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Giving people money for doing nothing only exacerbates their situation. Give them opportunities to earn, not a hammock to lounge upon.



The majority of the people receiving welfare have jobs.  Even a large percentage of the homeless have jobs.  What they don't have is affordable housing and such.  See the real problem here?  I don't hold with just giving the money either but they could take those funds and help with the social needs like Housing, food, medical, etc. and get those folks some pride back.  But to you that would be "Socialism".


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 30, 2021)

Vrenn said:


> The majority of the people receiving welfare have jobs.  Even a large percentage of the homeless have jobs.


Irrelevant.


> What they don't have is affordable housing and such.


Yet millions of people in the same cities can afford housing.


> See the real problem here?


Yes, it's people who haven't applied themselves and learned a skill that will command a viable income.


> I don't hold with just giving the money either but they could take those funds and help with the social needs like Housing, food, medical, etc. and get those folks some pride back.


Pride can't be bought with free handouts. Pride comes from taking care of oneself.


> But to you that would be "Socialism".


I'm okay with "socialism" that is voluntarily funded by individual citizens. I call that "charity".
Have you ever heard the phrase "don't feed the pigeons" and determined why it exists?


----------



## Vrenn (Mar 30, 2021)

Orangecat said:


> Vrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of the people receiving welfare have jobs.  Even a large percentage of the homeless have jobs.
> ...



So that people like you won't be bugging me at concerts and play grounds?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 30, 2021)

Vrenn said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Vrenn said:
> ...


They do seem to enjoy their socialist golf courses.


----------



## Orangecat (Mar 30, 2021)

Vrenn said:


> So that people like you won't be bugging me at concerts and play grounds?


Nope, it's so moochers like you move along to liberal shitholes that will subsidize your worthless lazy ass.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 30, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Whites should evacuate Oakland.  With this much extra income the drug dealers will have record sales.



Folks I know living near Oakland say that has pretty well happened already.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 30, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Whites should evacuate Oakland.  With this much extra income the drug dealers will have record sales.
> ...


Then blacks will be paying blacks.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 30, 2021)

Vrenn said:


> So that people like you won't be bugging me at concerts and play grounds?



*What* exactly are you doing at playgrounds?   I have a 13 year old, but also a SHOTGUN...


----------



## justoffal (Aug 3, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> So again, how does the 14th apply to this activity?


Sounds like it doesn't....


----------



## Pellinore (Aug 3, 2021)

This is madness.  It's privately funded.  People can spend their own money on whatever they want.


----------

